# Jobs: Guadalajara



## AdeOB

Dear All

I have been juggling with the idea of moving to Mexico to improve my Spanish and see some of the world for several years and now...on the eve of my 25th birthday...I have decided to take the plunge and Guadalajara is my destination of choice!

Unfortunately I don't have the financial security to risk moving without some form of job at the end. Currently I'm working as a private tutor but I understand that teaching (english) jobs are only really available when in the country.

Call centres/hotels resorts that need english speaking staff/english speaking businesses/etc.etc. anything I could secure before I fly.

I'd appreciate any ideas, wacky or otherwise, of jobs I may be able to apply for that would not require spanish.

I have a degree from Cambridge University and I work as a Private tutor. I am also a professional (trained) actor but looking for a time out from the stage.

Any ideas or encouraging words much appreciated 

Thank you

Ade


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may come to Mexico for up to 180 days on a tourist permit and could look for work. However, to accept a position, you must have a visa from Immigration and it must include specific permission for you to work. You can't simply come to Mexico and start working, as the government protects its workers. Additionally, you must be aware that wages are miniscule and might not be enough to support an individual not living within a large family. A visa will require that you prove some $1250 USD monthly income from outside of Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen

AdeOB said:


> I'd appreciate any ideas, wacky or otherwise, of jobs I may be able to apply for that would not require spanish.


I think it might be challenging to pin down a job in Guadalajara before you come here, but it doesn't hurt to try. There are a lot of language schools in town. They are always looking for English teachers and seem to hire people without much Spanish ability. The pay isn't very good; all the people I know that live on those salaries live in shared living space, renting a room with a shared kitchen and bath. You can find those for around $1500 pesos/month.


----------



## AdeOB

RVGRINGO said:


> A visa will require that you prove some $1250 USD monthly income from outside of Mexico.


How can you prove this? I thought a lot of young kids taught English in Mexico for a year or so after university?

Is living prices etc. better outside of Guadalajara? Would I be better heading to a smaller town in Jalisco?

Thanks for the info :clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen

AdeOB said:


> How can you prove this? I thought a lot of young kids taught English in Mexico for a year or so after university?
> 
> Is living prices etc. better outside of Guadalajara? Would I be better heading to a smaller town in Jalisco?


To qualify for an inmigrante or no inmigrante visa, you either have to have proof of a job or proof of another source of income. If you have a job, you don't need to show any income, just a letter confirming what you salary is or will be. 

The large cities in Mexico are a little more expensive, primarily in the cost of rent. I know several people who rented two or three bedroom apartments/houses in small towns or villages for the same price that in Guadalajara gets you a room in a shared house. The difference can be several thousand pesos/month, say $1500mxn/month instead of $4200mxn/month, a difference of more than $2500 mxn or $200 usd.

However, the opportunities for work are much more limited in smaller towns.


----------



## TamiJ

I just spoke with Teleperformance Hispanic (a call center), and they are looking for someone. I couldn't do it because I am already working full time, and since they need someone who can do morning, afternoon, and evening, it didn't work for me. Why don't you call them? PM me if you want their contact information. They can instruct you on getting the correct work permit (I don't know if they pay for visa like my employer does, but you could look into it).


----------



## 009

TamiJ said:


> I just spoke with Teleperformance Hispanic (a call center), and they are looking for someone. I couldn't do it because I am already working full time, and since they need someone who can do morning, afternoon, and evening, it didn't work for me. Why don't you call them? PM me if you want their contact information. They can instruct you on getting the correct work permit (I don't know if they pay for visa like my employer does, but you could look into it).


Teleperformance will get your fm3 for you, apparently it's not the greatest place to work though. Perhaps it would be a good place to start, then keep looking for better places.

Also, it's easy to get any type of visa or fm3 that you like, you just have to find an office that will do it for you (not sure if it's 100% legal though lol). I did it in Vallarta for very cheap, a few thousand pesos for another year in the country. An fm3 is only about a thousand more. If you can't find one in Guadalajara, a bus ride to Vallarta isn't very expensive


----------



## RVGRINGO

I hope you don't mean forged documents, which can lead to jail & deportation.
The only way to get INM documents is to start the process online. Yes, there are folks who can help you with the Spanish application.


----------



## 009

RVGRINGO said:


> I hope you don't mean forged documents, which can lead to jail & deportation.
> The only way to get INM documents is to start the process online. Yes, there are folks who can help you with the Spanish application.


No, they were official documents, I just don't understand why it is so easy to do it there. Well, I guess everyone in those offices is just human, so if a lawyer knows someone who will process everything quickly and easily, it works for them. In Mexico, people dont always do things using all of the official procedures.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Since May 1st, if you didn't go to INM in the Federal Building in Guadalajara to get fingerprinted when you picked up your new 'credential', I would doubt the authenticity of your documents.


----------



## AdeOB

Thanks for the info guys. This is a great little community on here! Especially thanks for visa/finance info TundraGreen. I am now thinking of moving to a smaller city within easy reach of GDL, mainly because of the financial restrictions (not that I need to live on my own, I'm happy in shared) but it's nice to be able to afford the occasional beer and weekend trip!

Also I get the feeling Mexpats get a bit lost in GDL and maybe smaller communities have a more easily accessible community. It'll be my first time living in a country that does not predominantly speak English (or is full of english speakers like Europe)

Was thinking about Guanajuato? Lots of students means lots of languages?

Also TamiJ, thanks for the heads up on the job and I am interested but I don't have PM facilities yet as I'm only a newbie.

Thanks guys, maybe starting a new thread soon...jobs in Guanajuato? lane:


----------



## TundraGreen

AdeOB said:


> Also I get the feeling Mexpats get a bit lost in GDL and maybe smaller communities have a more easily accessible community. It'll be my first time living in a country that does not predominantly speak English (or is full of english speakers like Europe)
> 
> Was thinking about Guanajuato? Lots of students means lots of languages?


I am not sure I know what it means that "mexpats get lost in Gdl". It is true that you won't see many on the street in Gdl like you do in towns where foreigners make up a large percentage of the population. But there are a several ways that foreigners in Gdl can interact with other foreigners if that is someone's inclination (e.g. American Society of Jalisco and Internation/Mexico/Guadalara, La Quinta Don Jose in Tlaquepaque). On the other hand, Guanajuato is a very nice place.


----------



## maryellen1952

I think you will have better success in working if you are in Tijuana which is a FREE TRADE ZONE, i.e., no immigration restrictions.
There are many Californians who make the daily border crossing to work in the San Diego area and live in Tijuana due to lower housing costs.
If you're looking for income sources, the only way to go in any foreign country is an online business which has no border restrictions.
I live in an American style complex in a regular neighborhood where the apartment rents are $275/1 bedroom and up. I work part time in the San Diego area and also getting several online businesses started. If you are living in an American enclave you aren't going to improve your Spanish much. 
You'll probably find more Americans your age near the border as most still have to work. The farther you go into Mexico the more retiree-aged you encounter. 
There are tons of websites to do research about Tijuana. There is a Tijuana forum called Tijuanablog.com which has valuable information.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Caution: You may not work in Mexico without INM permission on your visa. Many 'get away with it', but it is against INM rules.


----------

